# Luminus Devices/Phatlight SST-50



## Tirodani

There's been discussion of this new LED in both the SST-90 and CSM-360 threads, so it makes sense to me to consolidate discussion to a dedicated thread. It seems to me that this could be the next large size LED to be used for flashlights -- it is slightly larger and considerably more powerful than the current 4-die LEDs (MC-E and P7)

Here is the Luminus Devices product page for the SST-50.

A datasheet is not yet available, but it will be posted there. What do we know so far?

-Probably about 2.2x2.2mm (5 square mm) single die
-100 l/w at 5.5w (6500k)
-Rated up to 5A (likely in the 15-20w neighborhood) and >1250 lumens
-"Volume shipments starting in July"

We don't yet know about exact Vf, so we can only speculate as to whether, for example, it will direct drive off a single Li-Ion to an ideal voltage. Anyone know if a 5A driver will be easy to come by?


----------



## LEDite

Tirodani;

From Avnet's site, the price is listed @ $19.

That should make it competitive.

They also show 4000° K models with a longer lead time.

LEDite


----------



## AlexGT

It shows 600 lumen max at 1.75A that would be about 1200 lumen at 3.6A interesting! and no black hole in the middle like the P7! Nice

AlexGT


----------



## Tirodani

Data sheet is up.

EDIT:

Vf at max current is 3.6v, so direct drive should be easy (with a monster heatsink).

This is one of the reasons I think the SST-50 seems more promising than the 90 for practical handheld use -- it's going to be hard enough to heatsink at 5A, 9A seems impossible in a normal size light.

EDIT:

Avnet shows projections for 4000k and 3000k SST-50.


----------



## NextLight

DELETED


----------



## moviles

NextLight said:


> DELETED




deleted what?


----------



## saabluster

moviles said:


> deleted what?


Look at the bottom of his post. "_Reason: Model Error" _Apparently the info posted was for a different LED. And if he wanted people to know what he wrote he would not have deleted it so it is kind of silly to ask.


----------



## KillingTime

Just in case you were wondering about size and focus...











I'm waiting for the Cree XR-E stars to arrive from our Chinese friends, and the beamshots will begin.

I tested the + and - contacts on the dome side of the emitter, they're electrically connected to the tracks on the underside. So, I guess it might be possible to sand the tracks down on the underside and power up from the front (similar to current XR-E emitter only setups).

To be fair, the thermal contact pad is so large on these, you could machine a raised (copper) pedestal to allow clearance for connecting wires on the underside. The thermal pad does appear to be electrically isolated from the + and - strips.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I hate you for having one of these, but love you for posting pics.


----------



## romteb

Thanks for the pictures, can't wait for the beamshots

Do yo know the flux bin of your SST-50 ?

If you read the Data sheet, of the 4 flux bin for each color temp, the lower is actually very close to half the lumens of the higher.


----------



## AlexGT

The apparent die size between the SST and MCE look about the same, this is good news! Can't wait to see the beamshots.

Where did you get the SST-50? Was it from Photonfanatic? What bin and tint is it?

AlexGT


----------



## blasterman

I was reading through the Tech notes regarding the SST-50, and one thing that stood out was the rather low CRI for neutral white; 70.

I believe the Crees in the same CCT range are higher.

This might be splitting hairs and PDF semantics before the ink is dry, but that's not very impressive. It typically results in a very efficient emitter because of the more concentrated spectral range, but light quality suffers. I'm just noticing a trend in the flashlight forums tending towards better CRI values rather than bright but ugly light quality. It will really take side by side beam shots to really tell though.


----------



## KillingTime

Received these from work for a project on the go at the moment 

Flux bin is the highest available (500 - 600 lm @ 1.75A, or 1200 lm @ 5A) 6500K 70CRI.

I'd be interested to find out how far these can be overdriven..I see people driving MC-E's at 4A. I imagine it has a lot to do with heatsinking.

Thinking about a driver options now.


----------



## LuxFAN

I have been following these forums for a while but never registered. Did not have anything to say really. 
These new devices are very interesting. KillingTime - can you tell us where you got these from? So far I am getting the cold shoulder from Avnet.


----------



## KillingTime

I'm sure the company I work for gets them from AVNET, but we do a lot of business with them, and they're happy to let us have samples after a product is released.


----------



## moviles

nice!!!!!!!
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## moviles

10 *ssr-50* on stock with star (europe dealer) but minimun pack quantitiy its 10 and i want only one or two





http://www.ebv.com/en/advanced-search.html?no_cache=1&tx_ebvsearch_pi1[stype]=inv&tx_indexedsearch[sword]=ssr-90&tx_indexedsearch[type]=2&tx_ebvsearch_pi1[man]=ALL_LINES&tx_ebvsearch_pi1[cur]=EUR&ct_ref=u58-c302




(picture of ssr-90)


----------



## AlexGT

Hi killing time, If you have several, would you be interested in parting out with one? Let me know here or via PM, Thanks!

AlexGT


----------



## moviles

this CPFmarket place dealer will get more sst-50/sst-90:twothumbs
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2328835#post2328835


----------



## ARC mania

Just acquired both emitters and stars from a WJ in brightness bin. Ordered 100pcs of each and this is just the tip of the iceberge. Maybe I should become a dealer or crank out something.......

ARC mania


----------



## ergotelis

Definely interested to buy some, but if you are willing to offer them we have to go to another subcategory of the forum...


----------



## saabluster

ARC mania said:


> Just acquired both emitters and stars from a WJ in brightness bin.


I am truly impressed. I had my doubts that they would be able to ship high bin parts at such an early date. I would gladly take a couple off your hands. Nice score. lovecpf


----------



## saabluster

ARC mania said:


>


I assume that is a Cree XR-E MCPCB? Why that if you have the Luminus stars? Is this going in one of your smaller lights?


----------



## ARC mania

saabluster: Thanks. Wasn't easy acquiring select bins.

Only 10% of my order is on hand at the moment. The remainder is supposed to ship any day from the manufacturer. They most likely will go into my smaller lights, not sure at the moment what I am going to do. Need to do some testing first. Will get back over the weekend as I am in the middle of shipping out a run of lights. The SST-50 emitters fit perfectly on an XR-E mcpcb. 

ARC mania


----------



## ARC mania

Bump!

ARC mania


----------



## aljsk8

wow! 

details


----------



## ARC mania

MEII flashlight specs:

7075 aluminum
2mm thickness SchottB270 double AR coated glass.
Aluminum op reflector.
LED: Luminus Phlatlight LED, SST-50: WJ brightness.
Drive current to LED 1.6 amps
DC/DC boost converter.
Single mode.
Battery: CR123 x 1
Gold plated contact points
Gold plated positive contact
Gold plated spring
HA III olive drab
Anti-roll collar
Silicone o-rings
Serial number
Titanium scalloped bezel 
Carrying case included

ARC mania


----------



## ergotelis

So, is it otf 500 lumen?Thanks!


----------



## cryhavok

Cool stuff, Mike. How does the beam/brightness compare to a MEII with a MC-E?


----------



## moviles

ARC mania said:


> Bump!
> 
> ARC mania


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111:goodjob:


----------



## ARC mania

ergotelis: Its probably more than 500 otf lumens. Its a wild guess but will have to say around 600 lumens.

cryhavok: So far compared to the MC-E M bin in brightness the SST-50 with a WJ in brightness, judging from my eye's is roughly 12% brighter at the same drive current. The nice thing about the SST-50 is that it produces a perfect beam due to the single die. You can also pretty much use the same reflector for an MC-E but the SST-50 will need height adjustment deeper into the reflector. 

My next step would be to drive it at 3 amps in a larger light that uses 2 x CR123 batteries.

ARC mania


----------



## ergotelis

ARC mania said:


> ergotelis: Its probably more than 500 otf lumens. Its a wild guess but will have to say around 600 lumens.



Great to hear, really nice job!Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TexLite

Binning and Labeling is up at Luminus:

PhlatLight LED Binning and Labeling

-Michael


----------



## vincebdx

KillingTime said:


> Received these from work for a project on the go at the moment
> 
> Flux bin is the highest available (500 - 600 lm @ 1.75A, or 1200 lm @ 5A) 6500K 70CRI.
> 
> I'd be interested to find out how far these can be overdriven..I see people driving MC-E's at 4A. I imagine it has a lot to do with heatsinking.
> 
> Thinking about a driver options now.


I don't understand if i read this datasheet ( PhlatLight Binning and Labeling ) the minimum flux is 275 lm, no ?


----------



## HarryN

Hi, I looked at the data sheet in some detail before I saw in the fine print - the LEDs are tested and binned at 1.75 amps, but can be run also at 5 amps. As you noticed, at 1.75 amps, the rating is more or less the same as a K2. I guess it starts to get more exciting at 5 amps.


----------



## nailbender

HarryN said:


> Hi, I looked at the data sheet in some detail before I saw in the fine print - the LEDs are tested and binned at 1.75 amps, but can be run also at 5 amps. As you noticed, at 1.75 amps, the rating is more or less the same as a K2. I guess it starts to get more exciting at 5 amps.



Even @ 3amps they are twice the lumens of a K2TFFC so the potential is there.

Dave


----------



## SFG2Lman

i would be very excited to see a p60 drop-in for a 1x18650 setup, what kind of output would that make as far as OTF lumens do you suppose? I'm still kinda new but these LEDs have me pretty excited


----------



## Aircraft800

Seems like Avnet is shipping the SST-50 now, I got my shipment notification today! And Showing In Stock on the website!





> Your Avnet Web Order #1xxxxxx Has Shipped
> SST-50-W65S-F21-GF100 *Luminus Devices*
> PHLATLIGHT WHITE LED, 1250 LUMENS, CCT 6500K, CRI 70


 
I can't wait!


----------



## HarryN

ARC mania said:


> MEII flashlight specs:
> 
> 7075 aluminum
> 2mm thickness SchottB270 double AR coated glass.
> Aluminum op reflector.
> LED: Luminus Phlatlight LED, SST-50: WJ brightness.
> Drive current to LED 1.6 amps
> DC/DC boost converter.
> Single mode.
> Battery: CR123 x 1
> Gold plated contact points
> Gold plated positive contact
> Gold plated spring
> HA III olive drab
> Anti-roll collar
> Silicone o-rings
> Serial number
> Titanium scalloped bezel
> Carrying case included
> 
> ARC mania



Hi, Could you tell us how large of reflector is needed to usefully deal with this LED package?

Thanks

HarryN


----------



## LuxFAN

I was able to get my hands on one of these SST-50's. I took my Pelican 7060 LED and decided to give this retrofit a shot. I found that i needed a couple of mounting points for the star board and that the reflector needed to be shaved down in size. After a small amount of work i was able to fit the SST-50 starboard. I did not do any changes to the original driver circuit. The drive current for this lamp is 1.2A from a single 18650 cell (3.7V, 2200mAh). The Vf of the SST-50 is 3.1V in this case so a total of 3.7W. My next step is to post a beam shot and then retrofit a driver capable of 1.75A.


----------



## LuxFAN

Here are some pictures from my Pelican SST-50 mod:





SST-50 on a star board.




Grind down reflector to fit!




Front of Light with SST-50


----------



## vincebdx

Aircraft800 said:


> Seems like Avnet is shipping the SST-50 now, I got my shipment notification today! And Showing In Stock on the website!
> 
> I can't wait!


Yes, but only GF100 in stock ( mini [email protected] ~49lm/W), i want GJ100 ( mini [email protected] ~89lm/W) as Arc mania :twothumbs


----------



## Wilkerson Brasil

LuxFAN said:


> . My next step is to post a beam shot and then retrofit a driver capable of 1.75A.



 We want beamshots at 1.2A


----------



## vincebdx

I found this from an other forum : http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=8749&page=3#pid57701





SSR-50-W65S-WH-G3 vs MCe K bin


----------



## Aircraft800

:mecry:Not the performance I was hoping for.

EDIT: Well at least it's Lux, not a true measurement like Lumens, so I suppose there are many variables considering a '4 die' and 'single die' LED shined onto a meter.


----------



## NetKidz

Aircraft800 said:


> :mecry:Not the performance I was hoping for.
> 
> EDIT: Well at least it's Lux, not a true measurement like Lumens, so I suppose there are many variables considering a '4 die' and 'single die' LED shined onto a meter.



I get the SST-50 from PhotonFanatic (first 3 samples he got). I ran the test quickly, thus it may not be correct.

The LED was mounted on a finned heatsink and actively blowing by a fan. It's powered by a 30V5A bench power supply. Testing was at 0.1A step. Current was read from the power supply but voltage is by a DMM across the LED.

It's tested in a quickly made lightbox, no direct light hitting the light sensor. The box surface isn't very reflective. I didn't have a known output light source to compare the actual lumen output. 

But from the datasheet:
SST-50 WH-bin: [email protected]
MC-E K-bin: [email protected]/die (1.4A total)
Testing data of my MC-E @1.4A is 609Lux. SST-50 @1.7A is 596Lux and 1.8A is 622Lux. Assume 1.75A is the average from 1.7A and 1.8A, it's also 609Lux. 
I think my MC-E is at the higher range at K-bin but SST-50 is at the bottom of WH-bin.


----------



## LuxFAN

That chart plot does not make sense. The SST-50 has 25% more emitting area than the MC-E, therefore with the same current input it should be brighter. The real data to have would be to list lumens and not lux. Also, you should be able to figure out total power into the led and plot that in regards to the lumens instead of listing the current and voltage separately. To me it seems that the lux curve for the MC-E and the SST-50 are flipped.


----------



## Linger

Anyone direct driving these off a 18650? Driver boards are getting more expensive to reach over 3amps it seems. I feel an AW IMR 18650 has the potential to maintain a high output but will it overdrive if nothing limits the current?


----------



## Linger

WOW.

I just set up a little bench-test with an AW16340 clipped to an sst-50 (on star board). Wow.


----------



## Aircraft800

I'm still gathering parts, but hopefully I'll have some beamshots to put up here in a D Mag mod with a full regulated 5A to the emitter via 2 SharkBuck is parallel.


----------



## Linger

Aircraft800 said:


> full regulated 5A to the emitter via 2 SharkBuck is parallel.


Yes, picks of that will be nice.

Linger


----------



## IMSabbel

LuxFAN said:


> That chart plot does not make sense. The SST-50 has 25% more emitting area than the MC-E, therefore with the same current input it should be brighter.



Thats not true, really. I mean, its a different die, and a different phosphor. They could easily have far worse quantum efficiency, or extraction efficiency.


----------



## gunga

So the next usual question... ANy warm/neutral tint ones?

:devil:


----------



## Linger

Is anyone working with this emitter?

I've just had it on my bench (actually kitchen table in the downstairs kitchen) thermal pasted to a left over peice of a cpu heatsink. I've got a high amp driver on order so that's taken care of. I had a (Fraen?) mc-e optic but I wasn't comfortable with how close it sat and didn't fire it up.
For a while I considered fastening it directly to the fork on my bike... it will either be handlebar mounted or helmet mounted, depends on what I figure out for a heat-sink and body.

-L


----------



## SFG2Lman

where did you get a high amp driver? i have been looking all over for a 5-7A driver on a P60 sized board, if you find one lemme know! thanks


----------



## Aircraft800

LedZep finished up my SST-50 running at 5.2A. A ton of beamshots and build photos are poster HERE:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240843


----------



## js-lots

Does anybody know if this can be direct driven off a aw imr18650 or a li ion 18650. Would be interested in this set up if it is possible. Thanks


----------



## HarryN

js-lots said:


> Does anybody know if this can be direct driven off a aw imr18650 or a li ion 18650. Would be interested in this set up if it is possible. Thanks



Almost. The Vf of these is pretty low, so a direct driven, perfect connection "standard AW 18650" would be a little hot on the voltage side - most likely taking you beyond the recommended 2C limit. Something like 1/2 - 1 ohm of resistance will fix that.

The IMR of course can handle massive current, and the voltage is lower. I think the IMR 18650 is around 1.8 AH, so assuming it runs, it would last perhaps 15 minutes - which is fine for a small power light. Even 1/10th of an ohm would be handy, and I think give you a lot flatter output. That is probably 3X longer than you can hold it anyway. :laughing:


----------



## nailbender

js-lots said:


> Does anybody know if this can be direct driven off a aw imr18650 or a li ion 18650. Would be interested in this set up if it is possible. Thanks




I have been direct driving these off of AW Red IMR C cells consistently wtih no apparent problems. AW IMR C cell has been my cell of chose for both SST50 and SST90

They are a bit higher than the VF stated but the current is substantially low. I have yet to burn one.

Dave


----------



## js-lots

harry and nailbender thanks for your response. I think I will do a little more research before I attempt a build with these led's


----------



## Metatron

linger said:


> Anyone direct driving these off a 18650? Driver boards are getting more expensive to reach over 3amps it seems. I feel an AW IMR 18650 has the potential to maintain a high output but will it overdrive if nothing limits the current?


i measured 3.4 at the tail using a 18650 IMR


----------



## Linger

Thanx for the info.
Glad to see interest in this emitter.

I've still been wrapped up making mistakes with less expensive leds and haven't touched the -50 since that post. But what did I buy an evaluation led for but to mess around with?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I fried my xp-e 7C last weekend :-( Don't think I want to risk frying one of these :sigh:


----------



## Changchung

Hello everybody, I was thinking in buy some of this Leds, the question is;

Wich one to buy?

Bin Code
Color
Vf
Lumens

Wich one is better to make mods? With star or without star?

I think the 5700K option will be a good choice...

I am looking for the brighter one, but I dont know about the bin codes.

Help please...


----------



## Linger

Changchung said:


> I am looking for the brighter one, but I dont know about the bin codes.
> Help please...



Well I have great news: there aren't any bins to choose from! You've already decided to try the -50, so chose emitter or star and you're set.

Yup, Photon Fanatic has some in the market place for ya, order tonight and you might get them on Friday.


----------



## Changchung

linger said:


> Well I have great news: there aren't any bins to choose from! You've already decided to try the -50, so chose emitter or star and you're set.
> 
> Yup, Photon Fanatic has some in the market place for ya, order tonight and you might get them on Friday.



Great... Going to check his thread...


----------



## Linger

Owing to more recent posts in this thread, and the imminent arrival of a high-output driver (details to follow if things work out), I put my plans on hold and tried out the ssr-50.

I had a hard time deciding between bicycle light and hand torch. In the mail today I recieved a blank DX p60 drop-in, and found my ssr-50 star didn't fit. Bike it was.

I'd prepared a heatsink with wire attachments some time ago, and artic epoxied the emitter in place. I had a set of all-weather wire connectors with a 15amp inline switch set aside for the -90 but used tonight instead. The wire, nice thick copper strands, is oversized for the little ssr-50 star.

1) These things are SOB's to solder. I am so very glad of all the practice I'd been getting. Perhaps it was an error to attach the heat-sink first, I could put the tinned tip on the solder pad and it wouldn't even flash-boil the rosen. I had to turn my iron up 50 degrees just to tin the contact pad (I wanted to build it up a bit owing to oversized wiring). The thermal clearing ability of the luminus heat speader is very evident, it's far beyond the cree, seoul, and lux boards I've used. I totally understand the problems Nailbender was writing about now. I'm glad I didn't try doing this before.

All set up, flick the switch, nothing.
Seriously, WTF?
Trouble shooting complete, the wet connect has an end reversed. The black wire at the battery ends as the red wire at the led, the black wire at the led ends as the red wire at the battery. I'm considering sending it back and asking for contribution to reverse polaritied ssr-50, but now that I've got it installed, is it worth it?
Interesting point from this though, the -50 still works. It took a full direct drive hit from an AW IMR 18650 (and 4s Eneloop during trouble shooting) with the wires crossed, no apparent ill effects. Again, glad it's an 'evaluation' piece.

When I did get it going, lovecpf
Wow. It lights up my back-yard and this is only DD off a single AM IMR 18650. Going to compare it to an Auraura AK P7 DD solarforce 18650 right now when I take out the garbage.

Pics tomorrow night if I'm lucky.


----------



## Linger

Some measurements from last nights demo.

Dm measures aw IMR 18650 at 3.95v (no load) before the ssr-50 subject to reverse polarity, no visible effect (damaging or otherwise)

After moderate use, imr (no load) 3.81, under load voltage at the emitter leads ranging between 3.28 - 3.32 (direct drive).

After taking out the garbage (maybe 10 minutes of use), voltage at the emitter again ~3.2X (load), up disassembly IMR reads 3.76v (no load).

Took a few quick pics when I got home from work today, uploading them now I see unfortunately the setting sun messed the lighting.
The cover is off so that emitter is visible, and I've run the wiring around to get the in-line switch in the pic.


----------



## stinky

FYI, avnet is showing the GH102 in stock. It's not the GJ, but a big step up from GF.

Their website is a bit squirrelly, so here is a direct link
*
*SST-50-W65S-F21-GH102

https://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store/em/EMController/_/A-9026214/An-0?action=part

I bought two for no damn good reason. Will probably just resell them if they show up.


----------



## stinky

Ordered on Wednesday, shipped on thursday.

# QTY Part Price US$ Total
2 SST-50-W65S-F21-GH102 $22.9200 $45.8400
Subtotal: $45.84
Est. Total US$: $49.07 

+ $8 shipping.

$57.07 delivered for 2 emitters. Pretty good in today's market. Now shows only 2 left in stock, vs 20 when I ordered, but only 2 week factory wait time.


----------



## saabluster

stinky said:


> Now shows only 2 left in stock, vs 20 when I ordered, but only 2 week factory wait time.


Thanks for the announcement. I got the two right after you as it said 18 available when I ordered. Strangely enough I got an email saying my order had shipped the same day but at 1:30am. They sure do work late there.


----------



## Linger

I took a long shot and also ordered a premium bin (gh) high cri (83) warm tint (3000k) along with the bin you'd linked. Previous posts said avenet contacted them with alternatives, I'll see what happens.
Luminus lists up to 93 cri, with very comperable output at the highest flux bins. Now it may be a year before these emerge, if ever, when they do a high cri neutral (4000k) tint could make an excellent replacement for my dive light.


----------



## KillingTime

I did promise these beamshots a while back, but it's been a challenge (to say the least) to get the emitter mounted and the DC-DC driver sourced and tested. The copper bar was special order, the machining was custom, the DC-DC converter was special order - and the first one was defective - had to reorder....

[Thanks to Troutie, who made this all possible by machining the copper heatsink for the 2C Mag].










The beamshots were taken using the flashlights and reflectors pictured below:






The SST-50 was run at 5A in each of the various reflectors:






Distance to the plant and hotspot in the pictures is about 10m. The camera settings indicated were chosen so the pictures would look the way my eyes see everything.

If you would like to know more about the 10A DC-DC buck converter used to power the LED, look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3089789#post3089789


----------



## trout

:twothumbs Phew it all fit together I was wondering when the light would be up and working . 

Looks good how hot does it get and how quick .


----------



## KillingTime

Yes, it gets hot. Especially if you don't hold it while it's running.

BTW, further to some extended runtime tests that I've done, I'm no longer going to use voltage regulation due to the neg temp coeff of the LED. I'll be using some Shark Bucks instead.

Also done some more beamshots and ceiling bounce tests.

The Tri Seoul P4 came in at 71 Lux, and the SST-50 produced 115 Lux (62% increase). Remember, the absolute readings mean nothing here, it's the difference we're looking for. I used a meterman LM631 for the test. 

At 6A I got 122 Lux (72% increase on the P4's and a 6% increase on the 5A reading - or to look at it another way, 6% increase for another 20% increase in electrical power....still want to overdrive these?)

Distance to the Tree is about 25m. Tri P4 @ 980 mA first, the the SST-50 @ 5A.











The SST-50 does look brighter to the eye. I think it's a combination of higher colour temp, and more side spill.


----------



## tino_ale

Has the SST-50 been tested with McR reflectors yet?

McR-20, McXR17, McXR19... Anyone? Do they need modification?


----------



## KillingTime

I've not tried any Mcr reflectors, but I have tried an IMS 20mm from the shoppe. Loads of artefacts. There was a hot spot, but it was not well defined.

Something else I noticed. Quite a bit of light was escaping from the bottom of the reflector. I've only been using reflectors that have been designed for MCE's (& Crees ?)till now. I've noticed that the hole in the reflector is just big enough to fit over the clear dome of the SST-50. A fair amount of the led light is probably wasted this way because the LED sends out light from the very edge of the dome (see luminous intensity distribution on the spec sheet). You've then got the thickness of the reflector bottom before the clear dome part makes it into the actual reflector.

If people want to get the very most out of this LED, I think the opening of std MCE reflectors is going to have to be expanded to let the LED sit slightly higher.


----------



## stinky

stinky said:


> Ordered on Wednesday, shipped on thursday.
> 
> # QTY Part Price US$ Total
> 2 SST-50-W65S-F21-GH102 $22.9200 $45.8400
> Subtotal: $45.84
> Est. Total US$: $49.07
> 
> + $8 shipping.
> 
> $57.07 delivered for 2 emitters. Pretty good in today's market. Now shows only 2 left in stock, vs 20 when I ordered, but only 2 week factory wait time.



Package arrived today. pretty


----------



## ma_sha1

I ordered one & just shipped too!

I also ordered one Top Bin 57K GN201 SSR-90,
and it shows ship date March 2010


----------



## degarb

Has someone married a pwm controller to this led? It would be cool to see how low current you could get and still have the ability to blind the wife for a good period to make your get away, once she found the receipt.


----------



## Aircraft800

degarb said:


> Has someone married a pwm controller to this led? It would be cool to see how low current you could get and still have the ability to blind the wife for a good period to make your get away, once she found the receipt.


 
Yes,

Check out these two builds:

*Mirage Man HAIII Camo Mag Luminus SST-50 Dual Shark Buck Mod* 

*SST-50 Mag D, dual Shark Buck 3A, dimming pot, 3 X 17670, beamshots added* 

Very usable all the way down to low.


----------



## JamisonM

Guys, does anybody know where the white GJ bins are being sold?


----------



## Aircraft800

JamisonM said:


> Guys, does anybody know where the white GJ bins are being sold?


 
Avnet, but no stock. We'll probably have to wait a while for the select bins though.

Avnetexpress


----------



## stinky

Avnet is showing this with no stock, but only ONE WEEK backorder time
*
SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200* 

I ordered two because I'm stupid.


----------



## SFG2Lman

as a heads up i saw a P60 drop-in on ebay with sst-50s and 3 modes...amazing how fast that happened

link here


----------



## Fulgeo

stinky said:


> Avnet is showing this with no stock, but only ONE WEEK backorder time
> *
> SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200*
> 
> I ordered two because I'm stupid.



I just purchased a SST-50-W57S-F21-GJ200 & SST-90-W57S-F11-GN200 from Avnet. These are the best flux bins currently available. The SST-50 is 500 min to 600 max flux @ 1.75 amp and the SST-90 is 1000 min to 1200 max flux @ 3.2 amp. They only had two of the SST-50 GJ200 left but they had over a 100 of the SST-90 GN200 left at the time of my order. Be aware that Avnet's web page is not accurate. If you want to purchase something give them a call and check. You might be surprised what they have atm. They are very friendly and professional. These SST-50 GJ200 are the WJ flux bin code and the SST-90 GN200 are the WN flux bin. There are "hand pick" GJ201 and GN201 but they are not available at this time. From my sources the word is it might be a while ( 3 months or more ) before more become available. So if you want a good SST-90 give them a call. Also I had a talk a while back with a Luminus engineer about their products and our CPF flashlight applications. He said their blue pump phosphorus has a "sweet spot" in their light conversion to the visible spectrum. Basically he felt that the W57S would be ever so slightly better than the W65S output wise. Both would be good choices but he gave the nod to W57S. He was a very helpful guy. Happy Mods!


----------



## SFG2Lman

Fulgeo said:


> I just purchased a SST-50-W57S-F21-GJ200 & SST-90-W57S-F11-GN200 from Avnet. These are the best flux bins currently available. The SST-50 is 500 min to 600 max flux @ 1.75 amp and the SST-90 is 1000 min to 1200 max flux @ 3.2 amp. They only had two of the SST-50 GJ200 left but they had over a 100 of the SST-90 GN200 left at the time of my order. Be aware that Avnet's web page is not accurate. If you want to purchase something give them a call and check. You might be surprised what they have atm. They are very friendly and professional. These SST-50 GJ200 are the WJ flux bin code and the SST-90 GN200 are the WN flux bin. There are "hand pick" GJ201 and GN201 but they are not available at this time. From my sources the word is it might be a while ( 3 months or more ) before more become available. So if you want a good SST-90 give them a call. Also I had a talk a while back with a Luminus engineer about their products and our CPF flashlight applications. He said their blue pump phosphorus has a "sweet spot" in their light conversion to the visible spectrum. Basically he felt that the W57S would be ever so slightly better than the W65S output wise. Both would be good choices but he gave the nod to W57S. He was a very helpful guy. Happy Mods!



did you convince him to join our ranks?


----------



## Aircraft800

To get the good bins, you really need to just bite the bullet and order one and wait. It will NOT take 26 weeks to get them! I got my top bin GN102 in just over 4 weeks when it said 26 week. I got my SST-50 shipped out the following day when there was a 6 week lead time.





*What was I thinking, I should have ordered MORE!!* 

Too bad I don't have this sucker powered up yet, I waiting for a good driver, regulator, or direct drive solution to get me powered up to a full 9A.
(name removed for privacy reasons)


----------



## clint357

Aircraft800 said:


> To get the good bins, you really need to just bite the bullet and order one and wait. It will NOT take 26 weeks to get them! I got my top bin GN102 in just over 4 weeks when it said 26 week. I got my SST-50 shipped out the following day when there was a 6 week lead time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What was I thinking, I should have ordered MORE!!*
> 
> Too bad I don't have this sucker powered up yet, I waiting for a good driver, regulator, or direct drive solution to get me powered up to a full 9A.
> (name removed for privacy reasons)


 
Has anyone tried running a few P7 drivers in parallel yet? I'm thinking of going that route.


----------



## Aircraft800

clint357 said:


> Has anyone tried running a few P7 drivers in parallel yet? I'm thinking of going that route.


 
With that new SharkCage by LedZep, I'll bet there are a few tripple SharkBucks pushing 9A Somewhere. 2 parallel SharkBuck have already been done.


----------



## clint357

I was thinking about using 4 of the Kaidomain P7 drivers, which give about 3.6-3.7A each. I'll start with the SSR-50 though.


----------



## clint357

I just con confirmation that a pair of SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200 LEDs have been shipped to me. What are all the different optics that people have used on these things? I understand that most MC-E optics work well, but I was wondering if anyone has done further testing on different solutions like different reflectors with aspherics, collimators, or anything else. Thanks.


----------



## saabluster

clint357 said:


> I just con confirmation that a pair of SSR-50-W57S-R21-GJ200 LEDs have been shipped to me. What are all the different optics that people have used on these things? I understand that most MC-E optics work well, but I was wondering if anyone has done further testing on different solutions like different reflectors with aspherics, collimators, or anything else. Thanks.


Naturally I have used it with an aspheric and it works great. Much better than the MC-E or P7.


----------



## Linger

clint357 said:


> What are all the different optics that people have used on these things?


 
You're correct. Ledil Boom-s (and -m) work well for close range
Fraen 34mm 13degree produces a nice size spot with maybe too much flood
The Carlco optic (26mm) is great, projects the square image of the die a good distance. It's a 'medium' range and very effective. Probably my favourite - the die image is just so huge even though there's very little spill its quite useful. Think of it like an industrial application, good for big images.


----------



## Halibut

I recently upgraded my LionCub with a J-bin SSR-50 and an MCR-20S. It's the brightest light with the most perfect beam I've ever owned. Works just fine DD with PWM dimming. Highly recommended! 

-Dan


----------



## moviles

someone tried to put sst-50 in stars for xr-e?

you think the termal transmission of xr-e stars will be ok for the sst-50?


----------



## ergotelis

Yes, can't remember who did it, but it worked fine and fits excellent.


----------



## moviles

ergotelis said:


> Yes, can't remember who did it, but it worked fine and fits excellent.


arc mania
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231495


----------



## Daekar

I had a few things to add:
1) I had trouble discerning exactly what flux-bin the emitters on Avnet were, since they seem to have modified the part number as Luminus documents it in the data-sheets. Or have I missed something?

2) Are these available in neutral or warm white? Couldn't find any. :-(


----------



## moviles

lol the sst-50 in dx

edit: dx link erased


----------



## CampingLED

moviles said:


> lol the sst-50 in dx
> 
> but unknow bin code


 
They claim 1250 Lumens @ 3A. That will make it at least WL bin. Hope Luminus update their datasheet soon to show these NEW 2 x bin jump in the commercially available LEDs soon. I.e of course if it is not a new CREE SST-50 look alike as per their specs. Then of course we need Cree to update their news releases and data sheets. 

:lolsign:


----------



## MoreGooder

Well, I finally registered after lurking on this site for several weeks, just to ask this question:

Can anyone recommend a Flood-to-throw that I can modify to use a SST-50 other than a Mag light?

My quest has been to have the most powerful yet small flood-to-throw light that might approach getting too warm to hold at full power.

Currently, I have one of these mods:
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.18697~threadid.321792

It is fantastic, but I'd like it even brighter.
My thought would be to use a HI-Med-Low driver boost & buck circuit to drive the SST-50. Ideally, the Med setting would provide the same luminousity as my R2 dirrect drive does now.

Am I wishing for something unachievable here? I fully understand that heat-sinking could be a serious issue with my plan. But, if I pump 1.7Amps max thru this LED will it still beat the pants of my R2 without getting excessively warm or popping in my zoom-to-flood shown above?


Thanks!


----------



## moviles

MoreGooder said:


> Well, I finally registered after lurking on this site for several weeks, just to ask this question:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Flood-to-throw that I can modify to use a SST-50 other than a Mag light?
> 
> My quest has been to have the most powerful yet small flood-to-throw light that might approach getting too warm to hold at full power.
> 
> Currently, I have one of these mods:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.18697~threadid.321792
> 
> It is fantastic, but I'd like it even brighter.
> My thought would be to use a HI-Med-Low driver boost & buck circuit to drive the SST-50. Ideally, the Med setting would provide the same luminousity as my R2 dirrect drive does now.
> 
> Am I wishing for something unachievable here? I fully understand that heat-sinking could be a serious issue with my plan. But, if I pump 1.7Amps max thru this LED will it still beat the pants of my R2 without getting excessively warm or popping in my zoom-to-flood shown above?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



welcome to cpf :wave:

sst-50 +21mm aspheric lens??? too bad idea (tested for me)

the sst-50 have 5mm2 emiter area it really need big aspheric lens


maybe some flashlight like this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32592

with this lens:http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9111 .....but i dont know if focal length will be ok... and will be only throw no Flood-to-throw


----------



## moviles

hmmmm..... testing again the sst-50+21mm lens.....

I got only 8500 [email protected] 1m in throw....but in flow its good

with 50mm lens I got 33k [email protected]


aurora p7 body+ssr-50+ tiablo collimator (50mm) or x2000 head (21mm lens, 33mm head)












maybe 28 mm lens can fit into the x2000 head:thinking: 
I have bought a lens of 28mm to put it to him to these flashlights but yet has not arrived

you need too some body with good heat transfer (you cant put a ssr-50 into a x2000)


----------



## moviles

comparison of size spot (only comparison of size. batteries not at 4.2v)

trustfire tr 801.(with ez900)
c78 20mm lens(with ez900)
x2000 21mm lens(with ez1000) 3xaaa model, powered with 1x 18500 battery
aurora p7 body with ssr-50 + 21mm lens (x2000 head)


with lights of room on and filter:
tr801,c78,x2000,21mm lens+ssr-50





with lights of room on + flash of camera





batteries not at 4.2v. only for comparison of size

only 8.5k [email protected] 1m with the sst-50 and 21mm lens.......maybe with 28mm lens...

*edit:* with battery at 4.2v 18650 imr (and current draw more than 5 amp):
9.8k [email protected] 1m with the sst-50 and 21mm lens 
46k [email protected] 1m with the sst-50 and 50mm lens


----------



## rokspydr

I have been trying to buy a sst-50 for a project. But the only 2 places I can find are Avnet(whose web site sucks) and photonfanatic( sold out). Is there someplace else to buy or just wait? 

Thank's,

Marc


----------



## horstartur

I like to construct a diving lamp with warm-white SST-90. My diving Akku is 12 V, 9 Amp. Is it possible to use 3 parallel constant current sources of 2800 mA each > equal to 8.4 Amp > to reach the full power of about 1200 Lumen of this LED?
Would be happy for comments, since so far no comercial buck for 9 Amp is available on the market.

Regards

Horst


----------



## mcbrat

Old thread, but I've got an old light with this LED, and I'm trying to learn some stuff...

I've got a 4500k SST50, and this is the datasheet info for it.

Illumination Color: Neutral White
Color Temperature: 4500 K
Luminous Flux: 375 lm
Forward Current: 1.75 A
Forward Voltage: 3.2 V
Color Rendering Index - CRI: 70

It's currently setup direct drive, and pulls 2.02A from an IMR 16340.

Does that sound about right?


----------

